

Finding a startup partner - volitek

I'm working on my own startup, and I can manage it on my own for now, but it would be nice to work with someone. I was thinking it would be cool to find someone already working on something of their own too, so it's easier to stay motivated, to give each other ideas and insights, and help each other if one or the other gets stuck. Then, if either of our projects take off, we've got someone we can turn to if we need. What do you think? Anyone interested? How many of you are working on something solo, and are you a developer or a designer?
======
adamtaa
I am interested. I also have a small hobby project that I am working on. I
don't want to call it a start up yet. I would like to take part in this.

~~~
volitek
Yeah, it would be a bit much to call what I have so far a startup too, but I'm
hoping to do a lot of work on it over the summer. Hit me up on IM or email at
anon754268@gmail.com.

